# Your Hogwartz House (By Pottermore Standards)



## Tatl33 (Apr 26, 2010)

GRIFFINDOR 
Congratulations! I’m Prefect Percy Weasley, and I’m delighted to welcome you to GRYFFINDOR HOUSE. Our emblem is the lion, the bravest of all creatures; our house colours are scarlet and gold, and our common room lies up in Gryffindor Tower.
This is, quite simply, the best house at Hogwarts. It’s where the bravest and boldest end up – for instance: Albus Dumbledore! Yes, Dumbledore himself, the greatest wizard of our time, was a Gryffindor! If that’s not enough for you, I don’t know what is.
I won’t keep you long, as all you need to do to find out more about your house is to follow Harry Potter and his friends as I lead them up to their dormitories. Enjoy your time at Hogwarts – but how could you fail to? You’ve become part of the best house in the school.


----------



## flicker099 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hufflepuff house! Aww yeah!  I loved the welcoming letter to Hufflepuff. It was so funny


----------



## Alymagic (Apr 11, 2012)

I got Slytherin. I always knew I'd be either Gryffindor or Slytherin. However, the dark side has cookies so I'm happy with Slytherin. For my wand I got 12 3/4 inches with Sycamore wood, Dragon Core and it is Slightly Springy


----------

